# My opinion of a Subaru WRX



## Craigie21 (Jan 23, 2004)

My colleague recently purchased a new Subaru WRX a week after I got my car. Although it has a lovely sounding engine, a warbling exhaust, (albeit quit on the new one) and it drives well. I`m afraid to say that from the outside the car looks like a tarted up 1980s Japanese family saloon. The inside is tacky and cheap. E.g. gear knob looks like it was recycled out of a mark 3 Escort. It didn`t even have some form of computer or ambient temperature indication. I can`t understand why there is such a big hugh and cry over them? 
[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
I think people would be naive to think they purchased a WRC as it is very loosely based on one. In fact It`s like thinking an astra turbo is a BTCC. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Anyway an A3 or 4 would be a much better buy (S for performance) they look good are modern and are a different class when seated within. Oh and the back seats would fold down too.
;D
P.S. Before anyone states it yes I`m starting a hare stylist course at my local college, although I`ll give the handbag a miss. Mind you I can`t believe how much lassies love TTs, not a bad thing me thinks.
"Oh and what about my WRX colleague" I hear you cry...........................well he has applied for a job at Macdonalds.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do you "do" other animals too? like rabbits and pussys : :

oh and btw, this should be other marques... : :



> I`m starting a *hare* stylist course at my local college,


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

: :Ding ding round 2 anyone? :


----------



## Craigie21 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Do you "do" other animals too? like rabbits and pussys : :
> 
> oh and btw, this should be other marques... : :


 [smiley=oops.gif]

Been offshore too long,time for the helicopter to come take me away.

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

My dad had an import Impreza sti5 a few years ago just before subaru totaly transformed the styling (to crap imo) and it is still to this day one of the best and fastest point to point cars I have ever driven, It looked great to. The brand new imprezas look much better than that turd of a thing they brought out a couple of years ago, but I just cant help thinking if I has going for the jap, substance over style rally bred I'd pick a mitsubishi Evo8 every time.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> : :Ding ding round 2 anyone? :


lol ;D. I will respond to trolls if they're humourous enough


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

LETS NOT GO THERE! Â :-/ Other Marques is the best idea and definately the place to be!  Subaru's are great cars.......just not my choice or yours obviously!
ANT


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It didn`t even have some form of computer or ambient temperature indication. I can`t understand why there is such a big hugh and cry over them? Â


*lol* - was that a deciding factor for you then ??


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> LETS NOT GO THERE! Â :-/ Other Marques is the best idea and definately the place to be!  Â Subaru's are great cars.......just not my choice or yours obviously!
> ANT


. Aye, it should really be in other marques. And no, I don't really want one but they are pretty good for what they do.

NB. You may have noted that in the 2 threads where they were trolling and abusive I posted in each once to say, ahem, "don't feed the trolls"


----------



## Craigie21 (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I'm new to this forum and I was giving my HONEST personal opinion of my colleague's new car. Albeit light heartily. I just can't see what you are getting for Â£20K. The computer is an example of how inadequate and dated it feels. I'm confused at why people are taking offence after all this is a forum for TTs. 
???
And I feel like a table tennis ball, getting bounced from one section to other. 
I'm sure there should not be a problem with giving opinions,,,is there? :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Not sure if you were about at the weekend or not, you might want to have a look here and you might see why you got the reaction you got.
possibly just bad timing :-/

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1075417964


> Well I'm new to this forum and I was giving my HONEST personal opinion of my colleague's new car. Albeit light heartily. I just can't see what you are getting for Â£20K. The computer is an example of how inadequate and dated it feels. I'm confused at why people are taking offence after all this is a forum for TTs.
> ???
> And I feel like a table tennis ball, getting bounced from one section to other.
> I'm sure there should not be a problem with giving opinions,,,is there? :-/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I`m afraid to say that from the outside the car looks like a tarted up 1980s Japanese family saloon. The inside is tacky and cheap.





> I was giving my HONEST personal opinion of my colleague's new car. ........... I'm sure there should not be a problem with giving opinions,,,is there?


No problem as far as I'm concerned as I agree with your view. However, I have a mate who has an Impreza which he has just had 'chipped' and I have to say, as a driver's car, it is seriously impressive ............. I certainly could not catch myself if I were driving it and chasing myself in my TT ............... if you see what I mean. From a standing start it is clearly much, much quicker than the TT.

Having said all that it is not the nicest place to be ............. in fact it's pretty depressing! On this basis I don't think I could live with one for any considerable period of time.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I own a TT 225C which I drive every day. The wife owns a Subaru Impreza WRX-STi which she drives every day . In the past I have owned a plethora of subarus and IMHO you are all missing the point entirely. You buy a car for the purpose you need it for and a car that you personally like. All cars have good and bad points.Personally I think both are excellent motors.But for me , personally , the TT is of a higher quality and has more character and is more relaxing to drive. The performance and handling is not an issue between the two , both are superb , and are exactly what you make them to be . But the Impreza is the vehicle of choice for criminals and the youths of today so not worth the hassle in many respects. And in the Impreza you soon get tired of the low rent interior on long journeys. The running costs of an Impreza are much much higher than the TT , especially clutches and brakes.But for 4 people and lugging loads they take some beating , they come from farm vehicle ancestry after all and of course they are damn cheap today because of the success story that they are. The new SAAB 9-2 which is on sale in the USA now and might come to europe sooon will be a hell of a motor , the Impreza floor pan and mechanicals with a quality interior , some styling and the bafflement of the hoodlums for a while. I see no point in having a go at either the TT or the Impreza because in the cold light of day they are both excellent motors. You pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> You buy a car for the purpose you need it for and a car that you personally like. All cars have good and bad points.Personally I think both are excellent motors....
> 
> ...I see no point in having a go at either the TT or the Impreza because in the cold light of day they are both excellent motors. You pays your money and makes your choice.


This is the best post I've seen on this subject from either side for ages.

I've never understood why people feel they must convince someone else that there purchase would be better for them.

A car purchase decision is a compromise on many things : performance, styling, quality and of course money amonst others.

If my compromises lead me to a certain car then it will be perfect for ME. Someone else wants other things then they get the cars that's perfect for them.

The choice of car certainly does not reflect your career (hairdresser, brick layer etc) nor your sexuality (homosexual, testosterone filled macho man). These are just shallow minded peoples opinions which 99 times out of 100 are totally wrong.

As you say, You pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I agree!! And always have done... I never could understand why people slag off other performance cars!!

Anyway CapTT, what you mean is that you have 2 cars and the wife gets the one you don't want  ;D ;D


----------



## Gubbins (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi all

Just my 2p's worth. I used to be a regular on this forum 3 yrs ago. I had a TTC 225 at the time. Changed to a Beemer 330ci because my wife and I had twins. Changed the beemer 3 months ago to a new Scooby STI PPP - i.e. the darkside for most of you lot! (and me prior to testing one).

I used to think the same as you - the scooby was low rent, cheap, nasty and driven by thugs/kids. Well yes, the last bit is partly true, but only because they've been around in one form or another for years now and the second hand values are low enough for toerags to get on the scooby ladder. The TT will be the same in 3-4 years time.

I'm in my 30's and probably much the same as most of you - pretty normal, sensible and considerate on the roads. However, I found the TT too boring after a while (fabulous looks, the BEST interior, boring anodyne engine - ok the 3.2 helps, but it's still slowish). The Beemer was had a fantastic engine, tos&er image, but great to drive. The Scooby has a weak image, but that's not what it's about. A-B pace is nothing short of awesome. Anyone who criticises them - I suggest you drive a new STI. It's one of those cars that you get out of brimming with adrenaline. Fantastic fun. I don't care about the image when I'm sat in it.

All I say is enjoy your TT's - they're great cars, but I've had one and got bored. No doubt I'll be bored of the scooby soon too.

Cheers

Gubbins.


----------



## Gubbins (Feb 6, 2004)

...oh, and please some of you stop taking to moral high ground - the STI is the same price (actually a bit more) than a TTC225 - it's not a poor mans choice - it's just a DIFFERENT choice, taking into account different priorities.

The interior quality has been sacrificed for top notch brakes, drive train, engine components, limited slip diffs, exhaust system, etc. To get top notch interior and top notch drive train, get a porche 996 (which is 30K more of course!)

If you're honest about your 180/225TT's, they are only on a cheap multi-use platform, with a budget engine, all wrapped in a fantastic shell and materials. So really, the scooby is the opposite of a TT - one is weak on the outside, the other weak on the internals.

Not a criticism - so please don't take it that way - just basic economics in the end.


----------



## Craigie21 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Not sure if you were about at the weekend or not, you might want to have a look here and you might see why you got the reaction you got.
> possibly just bad timing Â :-/
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1075417964


Lesson learnt. [smiley=dunce2.gif]
And I Hadnâ€™t read the other thread, computers are slow offshore. Take forever to read everything.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Budget engine, boring anodyne engine? ???
Gentlemen, we're talking about one of the most successful projects in the field of gasoline engines!
The 1.8 20valve has been voted "Best engine" for years!
It starts delivering maximum torque at 1900 revs-much like a modern Tdi - the 3.2 is in comparison a much old-fashioned design!
Is this the Audi tt Forum or what?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

er, no...this is the 'other marques' forum.

(This is the place the ex-TT owners hang out and slag off their ex-TT's) :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gentlemen, we're talking about one of the most successful projects in the field of gasoline engines!
> The 1.8 20valve has been voted "Best engine" for years!
> ?


Really? Tell us more.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

The 1.8T 20 valves has been voted "best engine on the market" 7 (seven) consecutive times. It has been second only to some (not all) V6 & V8.
Whether it was an Internatonal Jury (like the Car of the Year award) or, as some UK citizen uses to say, an European Continental one, I don't remember at the moment.
I will make a fast search, anyway.


----------



## Gubbins (Feb 6, 2004)

Who cares MonsTTer - it's a VERY boring engine - the reason it's voted best is because it's popular with the blue rinse mob, has so many applications (from 150bhp to 225bhp), is fuel efficient and relatively low on emisisons. However, none of these are the criteria by which I pick a car/engine combination.

I suggest you drive one of the following, then decide which is the best engine:

M3
TVR (any new model)
RS6
E55AMG
Alfa GTA 3.2
or even the R32/TT3.2

Surely you can't compare a 1.8T with this lot? can you??!!!??


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

A nice mix of quite different things...some are turbo, some aren't...and, by the way, they're all well above 2 liters!
The majority of them lacks low-end torque...even the M3, without flooring it, can be easily (relatively) beaten!
If I should like to drive around revving up all the time, I would get a Honda S2000!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, Gubbins...have you ever driven a Merc 55AMG?
Lots of horsepower...but still handles like a coffin! ;D


----------

